# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ

## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



إخواني : اسمعوا نصيحة من قد جرب و خبر . 
   إنه بقدر إجلالكم لله عز وجل يجلكم ، و بمقدار تعظيم قدره و احترامه يعظم أقداركم و حرمتكم . 

   و لقد رأيت و الله من أنفق عمره في العلم إلى أن كبرت سنه ، ثم تعدى الحدود فهان عند الخلق ، و كانوا لا يلتفتون إليه مع غزارة علمه ، و قوة مجاهدته . 

   و لقد رأيت من كان يراقب الله عز وجل في صبوته ـ مع قصوره بالإضافة إلى ذلك العالم ـ فعظم الله قدره في القلوب حتى علقته النفوس ، و وصفته بما يزيد على ما فيه من الخير . 

   و رأيت من كان يرى الإستقامة إذا استقام ، فإذا زاغ مال عنه اللطف ، و لولا عموم الستر و شمول رحمة الكريم لا فتضح هؤلاء المذكورون ، غير أنه في الأغلب تأديب أو تلطف في العقاب كما قيل : 
    و من كان في سخطه محسنا ********* فكيف يكون إذا ما رضى 
   غير أن العدل لا يحابي ، و حاكم الجزاء لا يجور ، و ما يضيع عند الأمين شيء .


(صيد الخاطر ص132).

----------


## أم الفضل

رحم الله ابن الجوزي
وجزاكم الله خيرا .
وقيل : بقدر هيبتك من الله يجعل هيبتك عند الخلق.

----------


## قلب طيب

الله المستعان

رحم الله هؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء و جزاهم عن أمة الإسلام خيرا

و أسكنهم الله فسيح جناته ..

جزيتم خيرا على النقل .

----------

